# Time to say Hello



## Irene Overland (May 2, 2015)

Hello.
We joined the forum to get access to the "Wild Camping" database and POI's, and will shortly become paid up members.

Sadly we don't own one of the big flash motor homes seen about these pages. Thou my eyes turn green every time I see a nice turned out rig. For my sins I own a Land Rover Defender 110 XS Utility with a Tuff Trek Roof Top Tent and a similar Side Awning with accompanying walls which gives me a nice three room set up with side sitting room, rear kitchen annex and first floor bedroom. 


We are planning our first major expedition for September 15 (after the kids go back to school so should be a little quieter) and intent to travel the northern edge of Scotland (including Orkney) and the down the western coast as far as Oban (via Skye and Mull) taking about three weeks. We would be open to ideas about what to see and do, and thou we have planned a detail itinerary would be open to change if a better idea comes along. 


Thanks for letting me into your world.
Brian.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 2, 2015)

Welcome, mucho jealous, just got rid of my 90 defender, miss her so much, you will love this forum, there is the odd arse but other than that it's superb


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 2, 2015)

Ps your landy looks great


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 2, 2015)

Wellcome from a fellow Landrover owner, the best 4 x 4 by far !

Happy wilding.

:have fun::camper::have fun:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 2, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::goodluck::drive:


----------



## eddyt (May 2, 2015)

Irene Overland said:


> Hello.
> We joined the forum to get access to the "Wild Camping" database and POI's, and will shortly become paid up members.
> 
> Sadly we don't own one of the big flash motor homes seen about these pages. Thou my eyes turn green every time I see a nice turned out rig. For my sins I own a Land Rover Defender 110 XS Utility with a Tuff Trek Roof Top Tent and a similar Side Awning with accompanying walls which gives me a nice three room set up with side sitting room, rear kitchen annex and first floor bedroom. View attachment 30025View attachment 30026View attachment 30027
> ...


be carefull up the west coast it gets very windy for them tents


----------



## CAL (May 3, 2015)

You will be spoilt for choice around Scotland. I was on my first holiday there and fairly new to wild camping. Plans seemed to go out of the window as interesting places appear.
I generally go for the CR or OR places on the POI's as they're normally out of the way and were very quiet (November).
With the Landy you will have even more choice. Fantastic place. Enjoy it.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## phillybarbour (May 3, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site.


----------

